# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  جدا سازی 2 زیر رشته از  رشته

## r00tkit

من می خوام از رشته هایی  با الگوی زیر 


2011-03-01 14:10:43    C:\Scan\raisoax.exe    detected    Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.agqw

رشتهی های C:\Scan\raisoax.exe  

و  Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.agqw رو بیرون بکشم 


از چه روشی استفاده کنیم  فاصله های خالی tab هستش   مثالی چیزی نکته ای    ممنون

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

و اوصیکم بالرجکس

----------


## r00tkit

import re

s = "2011-03-01 14:10:43 C:\Scan\raisoax.exe detected    Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.agqw"
reg = re.match(r"\S*\s\S*\s(.*)[^\ ] detected\s+(.*)",s)
file,name = reg.groups()

print file

print name

----------


## hoax3r

سلام
البته پستم به پایتون ربطی نداره ولی برای اینکه کارت راحت شه میگم
این قبیل خروجی گرفتن ها رو با awk خیلی راحت تره مثلا همین کار تو awk یه نصفه خطم هم نمیشه


{ print $3 "\t" $5 }

----------

